# 

## R4NAF

!   , ..  ...      .  qrz.ru  ,       ,   ...
 ,       youtube.com


 897,  2.  (((
 QRP   , ..     .

----------

6Y5., Aleksey., Alex-31, Boris.., manul, Oleg UR6EJ, R9UAK, ua1nan, ua3sdv,  ,

----------


## R4NAF

> Yuraz,    ?


, ...     X1M,         ,   FT-817ND,     897 ))  ,      .      .

----------


## R4NAF

,   ,           ,   ,  .       +++

----------

R4NAF

----------


## 6Y5.

3  SSB   .

----------


## Alex-31

> 2.


   ... :Wink: 

  !  :Smile: 

*  21 ():*

* QRP* 

 

  Z-Match + QRP

----------

R4NAF

----------


## ua3sdv

mini  SW  2016.          ,  !      817-    ...     !  73!

----------


## ua3sdv

,       2 ,      -  mini  SW206  ...

----------


## ua0km

817  SW2016.   SW2016 + Wouxun      . .

----------

Acer     

    ...  SDR  .


   .    KX3 c 2012

----------

R4NAF

----------

KX3      -

----------

> KX3      -


3,   .        SOTA-     2.       200 .

----------

R4NAF

----------

> 817


 KX3    .  KX2  .

----------

R4NAF

----------


## R2DAD

!       .         ,    . .  .     - .   ,   S- - 0!!!  .       .     .   .     .

----------

R4NAF

----------


## DL8RCB

DL8RCB:
		

			      .

----------

Alex-31, rm4hq

----------


## Alex-31

> 


 :Crazy:

----------

Alex-31, R4NAF

----------


## US7IGN

,    817-    .     ,    897  ...
   -   ...

----------

R4NX

----------


## RA4FKZ

RM4HQ.           QRP.ru    "".      mini SW 2016 +  LI-pol   ,          "" - http://radio-wave.ru/forum/entry.php...B2%D0%BA%D0%B0      .

----------

Alex-31

----------


## rw3ar

-1
 QRP,   " ",    , .
    ( ).

----------


## RA4FKZ

Alex-31
    mini SW 2016  .       .

----------

> 3-   817


  ..     ...
     ( 100)            SSB  7  c   SW201x  ,       CW...
    8 ?
  ?
    ?
    ATTN?
   50 ?
          ...

----------

R4NAF

----------

,         100 ,       .
    Elecraft  Ebay PayPal ()-  - 2012 ,              .     -     .    .
   2013       ()   -.       - ,    .
      -.     .          ,        .
 , -,    :Rolling Eyes:

----------

ur7hfo

----------

R4NAF

----------


## US7IGN

> -2  ,        , +2   S-.      ,  ? ,     .


      3.      ?   .    =)

----------


## EW8OO

!
           .. 
  X1M..
http://radio-wave.ru/forum/entry.php...70#comment1570

      21    :
http://radio-wave.ru/forum/entry.php...67#comment1567

     SW2010,         ..    ,    ,    ..
  857-    ..






			UN7RX:
		

			.3.3.6 .  -  -     .       ,      .

----------


## R4NAF

,     ,   , :
1.    18650. 
2.  Yeasu FT-817.
3.   ,     .
4.       ,  "..".

  " "  .  :


.     .

PS.   .3.3.6       .     ,  ,  .        !

Yeasu FT-817 + 18650 =    !!!

----------

UA4NE

----------


## R4NAF

*ra0sp*, ,     ))   .   - ,  .     180 / ,    .   6  144, http://www.qsl.net/dk7zb/2m-short/5-ele.htm,  ,    110*5  .    -   ,   ,     .      2,5,  ,         .

----------


## R4NAF

> ?


  ,  ,  KI-01, QTH  .

----------


## R4NAF

> ""  LO48uo.... LO48sp,   ?


   ,  QTH .   :
https://www.egloff.eu/googlemap_v3/carto.php
     QTH + Enter,      .



 ,    ,    ,    . :Embarassed:

----------


## R4NAF

,   .   ,       .   .   . ,  !  ))      (6 )  ,    .     - QRP = ...           50  ..   .     .    ,   QRP     300-400 .

----------

ua3ycv, UA4NE

----------

R4NAF

----------


## R4NAF

> 1     
> 2


    ,     "  "   ,    . 
 , .     edi ,  .          .   .   , "edi"      .   ..   .
  ,  , ODX: 79!

----------

